# Snowman Nail Art ♡ Samantha Beauty



## Samantha Beauty (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡
 
This is my Snowman nail design.
 
I hope you like it!
 
 
Thank you!
Samantha Beauty


----------



## espoir (Dec 10, 2015)

Very nice snowman. Could you also do snowflakes or would that be too difficult?


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank you! No, I can totally do snowflakes too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would you like to see a snowflake nail design??


----------

